# Moving a tank !!!!!!!!!!!!



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Moving a 220 gallon tank, Ive done it once a few years ago...need advice

Put fish in seperate containers with water from tank
Drain water out of tank
live sand and rock into containers
what should i do with bio balls and bio wheel filters should stay wet some how ?
and live rock will be ok in container with no water ?
any pointers and tips would help thanks .........
any tips on setting back up too ....


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Good god! I just wanted to wish you good luck! It took 4 grown men to just carry an empty 210gal tank into my house for me!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

On the live sand, how deep is your sand bed. If it is a DSB of 4'' or more, then you have different bacteria living at different depths. If you try to remove the sand and replace it, most all of the bacteria will die and cause issues after the move. You need to make a decision. 1) Move the tank with the sand in it. (probably not) or 2) you need to give the sand a very good rinse and start from scratch with the life in the sand. You can "seed it" with a handful of sand that you don't rinse, from the top inch of your sand layer.

I'm not sure why you have bioballs to begin with... but to answer your question. Yes, just keep them wet. Same with the live rock, if possible. If necessary, you could keep the live rock moiste by wrapping it in wet newspaper. (wet with water from the tank)

I suggest buying a dozen or so 20 gallon storage totes to transport the rock, fish, and sand. I do not envy what you are about to do! I moved a 220 for my neighbor about 10 years ago and it was an experience!!!!!


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sand bed is 3 or 4 " tank has been running for 6 yrs . if I remove sand and put it back in after the move what issues will I have ? and what issues will I have putting fresh sand in waiting for it to seed ?
The bio balls came with the tank when we bought it 2 yrs ago from a friend ,once i move tank plan on getting a skimmer .
Totes going to be the best wat togo. Im Tring to find LFS that would move this thing, not looking forward to moving itagain BUT CANT WAIT TILL IT HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not even consider replacing the sand without cleaning it first. The potential for bacteria die-off is very high and you could have a disaster on your hands. I see no down side to cleaning, other than lost time as the sand reseeds.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

pre-rinse all totes prior use. there was an article in i believe TFH about a reader who had a leak and went to the store quick and picked up trash cans, put his live stock in the different trash cans and went out and bought a new tank. went to transfer his livestock back in and one of the trash cans livestock was dead besides a few things that eventually died off. so moral of the story.. pre-rinse your containers. it would prob. be better using vinegar or ammonia to wash them then allow them to completely dry.

keep your rock wet. your going to have to wash your sand. if you dont the die off is going to sky rocket your nitrates which will then most likely sky rocket a hair algae (or another algae) out break. get rid of the bio balls AND bio wheel, all they do is trap debris and detritus causing excess nutrient build up. actually i would keep them wet for the transfer and on the tank for another week or two then remove them forever. they just cause more issues. try to keep as much tank water as possible and have plenty new saltwater pre-mixed atleast 24 hours in advance of the move, just in case. have the area where the tank is going ready to go, before its going there. invite some buds over for some pizza and a hand and your good to go.

get an over-rated quality skimmer for the tank ASAP. (read online reviews as some are garbage and others golden) 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Pre rinse totes sounds good ! What and how do I rinse the sand ? and how much of the top layer do i keep ? Plan on putting Bio balls and wheels back in untill I can do some research on skimmers .I live in south Fla going to have salt water delivered to fill after move. Didnt plan on keeping any water, drain tank and fill with fresh ????


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

THE TANK IS MOVED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everything went well with the move .Its up and running so far OK ...
THANKS EVERYONE ON TIPS AND ADVICE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad to hear it all went well!
Hopefully you dont have to do that again for a long time!


----------

